# Sticky  $50 Amazon Gift Card Give Away!!!



## Administrator

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
_Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~Community Management Team


----------



## SRW

I really need a tissue holder.








Amazon.com: WHAT ON EARTH Cat Butt Tissue Holder - Orange Tabby Cat - Fits Square Tissue Box - Resin : Home & Kitchen


Buy WHAT ON EARTH Cat Butt Tissue Holder - Orange Tabby Cat - Fits Square Tissue Box - Resin: Tissue Holders - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie

This is great!


----------



## SRW

Amazon.com


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service

Given my shopping history lately, it would likely be something for the dog 

Vital Essentials Freeze Dried Salmon treats which are super pricey and therefore, naturally, one of the few treats Kiki's stomach tolerates: 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O3GUUUM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_80H5PWBXDXXRFKWE6JHN


----------



## FinnTheFloof

I would spend it on grooming supplies, and I’m trying to start an art business. I’d probably get self rinse and maybe curved or thinning shears, as well as art materials like drawing paper, dark pencils, and erasers, or shipping supplies like plastic bags, cork board, or those shipping sleeve thingies.
Pro-Line Self Rinse Plus Shampoo 16oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CRKLZ0U/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_AKPA6DABMMJ5R7E5VS7G

UCGOU Bubble Mailers 8.5x12 Inch Navy Blue 25 Pack Poly Padded Envelopes #2 Medium Mailing Opaque Packaging Postal Self Seal Waterproof Boutique Shipping Bags for Clothes Makeup Supplies https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R2RCPNV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_J8PTW4N8VNEECPEWQSQK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## 213926

I would use it to purchase some Seat covers for the car.


----------



## MyPuppaloo

Definitely toward a ball launcher for my pup.








Amazon.com : AFP Automatic Dog Ball Launcher Automatic Ball Launcher for Dogs Interactive Puppy Pet Ball Indoor Thrower Machine Fetch Machine for Small and Medium Size Dogs, 3 Balls Included (2 inch) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : AFP Automatic Dog Ball Launcher Automatic Ball Launcher for Dogs Interactive Puppy Pet Ball Indoor Thrower Machine Fetch Machine for Small and Medium Size Dogs, 3 Balls Included (2 inch) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## mylissyk

This is a scam.


----------



## FinnTheFloof

mylissyk said:


> This is a scam.


It’s posted from the official admin account, so if the website is scamming me, that’s a pretty **** good way to get me to leave the site. I don’t know why anyone would paint their own business in such an negative light.


----------



## cwag

Can a moderator say if it is legit or not?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cwag said:


> Can a moderator say if it is legit or not?



If anyone has any questions regarding the Amazon Gift Card Giveaway, feel free to contact the *Site Administrator* that started this thread.

The *Administrator* is part of the Vertical Scope (site owners) Team, ~Community Management Team

You may contact Admin by sending a Private Message to them-

Administrator | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Dunmar

My girl could use a new and improved snufflemat 









Amazon.com: SNiFFiz SmellyMatty Snuffle Mat for Dogs - Enrichment Hide & Seek Treat Toys (Large Nosework Sniff Mat + 5 Food Puzzles) - Interactive IQ Game for Boredom : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: SNiFFiz SmellyMatty Snuffle Mat for Dogs - Enrichment Hide & Seek Treat Toys (Large Nosework Sniff Mat + 5 Food Puzzles) - Interactive IQ Game for Boredom : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Administrator

This is a legit contest so please feel free to participate 

~Glenda


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Administrator said:


> This is a legit contest so please feel free to participate
> 
> ~Glenda



Thank you!

Hope to see more members participate in this Amazon Gift Card Giveaway!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Mythology Collection: 3 Books in 1: Norse Mythology, Greek Mythology, Celtic Mythology: Hughes, Amy: 9798504669922: Amazon.com: Books


Mythology Collection: 3 Books in 1: Norse Mythology, Greek Mythology, Celtic Mythology [Hughes, Amy] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Mythology Collection: 3 Books in 1: Norse Mythology, Greek Mythology, Celtic Mythology



www.amazon.com






Amazon.com


----------



## pawsnpaca

Pet Grooming Supplies : Amazon.com: Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-Inch


Find Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 36-Inch and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Administrator

Don't forget Admins and mods can participate too 💜

~Glenda


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Administrator said:


> Don't forget Admins and mods can participate too 💜
> 
> ~Glenda


Thanks Glenda!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

$50 Amazon Gift Card Giveway, details are below-



Administrator said:


> View attachment 888255
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> *We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*
> 
> To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:
> 
> _How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_
> 
> To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!
> 
> On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.
> 
> Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!
> 
> *👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
> _Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
> _Canada and US gift cards will be given.
> The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
> _Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._
> 
> Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!
> 
> ~Community Management Team


----------



## Deborus12

Amazon.com : EliteField 3-Door Folding Soft Dog Crate, Indoor & Outdoor Pet Home, Multiple Sizes and Colors Available (42" L x 28" W x 32" H, Navy Blue) : Pet Supplies


----------



## Alens

Administrator said:


> View attachment 888255
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> *We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*
> 
> To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:
> 
> _How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_
> 
> To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!
> 
> On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.
> 
> Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!
> 
> *👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
> _Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
> _Canada and US gift cards will be given.
> The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
> _Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._
> 
> Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!
> 
> ~Community Management Team


I will be getting a puppy soon and this would be so helpful.


----------



## Eireannach

This Amazon Gift Card would help me so much to purchase some great items that are unavailable in the country I currently live in (_Brazil_). It would cover the shipping fees and allow me to offer amazing toys to my Golden puppy 😍. 

Teething toy from Nylabone
Kong Wubba


----------



## OscarsDad

Supplements for Oskie!



Amazon.com












Amazon.com : Herbsmith Microflora Plus – Dog Digestion Aid –Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes for Dogs – Prebiotic for Dogs – 30ct Capsules : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Herbsmith Microflora Plus – Dog Digestion Aid –Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes for Dogs – Prebiotic for Dogs – 30ct Capsules : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





Thank you for running this contest!


----------



## Puppylover456

This is so cool! Where do I buy it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Puppylover456 said:


> This is so cool! Where do I buy it?



To enter the Amazon Gift Card giveaway, post a link to the Amazon product you would buy using the gift card if you win it.

Here is the original post from the Administrator with the details-

Hello everyone!
*We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*

To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:

_How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_

To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!

On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.

Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!

*👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
_Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered.
Canada and US gift cards will be given.
The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases.
Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!

~Community Management Team


----------



## Alens

Administrator said:


> View attachment 888255
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> *We are thrilled to announce a giveaway for a $50 Amazon e-gift card!*
> 
> To enter, simply reply to this thread with your response to the following question:
> 
> _How would you spend a $50 Amazon gift card?_
> 
> To be entered in the drawing you will need to provide direct links to the products on your list in order for your post to be considered!
> 
> On February 1st we will do a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have a few days to message this account with their information (following the announcement) or another random winner will be selected.
> 
> Let us know what you would purchase if given the $50 Amazon e-Gift Card! Head to amazon.com to get started!
> 
> *👀Please Read Before Posting!👀*
> _Direct links to Amazon items must be posted in order to be considered._
> _Canada and US gift cards will be given.
> The Amazon Gift cards can only be used for North American Amazon purchases._
> _Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._
> 
> Thank you for giving our little give away a shot! And good luck!
> 
> ~Community Management Team


This is something I will really need for my new puppy and it is expensive so this gift card would be amazing. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OX64P8?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## Alens

Alens said:


> I will be getting a puppy soon and this would be so helpful.





Amazon.com


----------



## kjengold

https://www.amazon.com/Stealth-Cam-Bundle-No-Glow-100-Ft/dp/B07WRVFK6W/ref=sr_1_2?c=ts&keywords=Hunting%2B%26%2BTrail%2BCameras&qid=1643373703&refinements=p_89%3AStealth%2BCam&rnid=2528832011&s=hunting-fishing&sr=1-2&ts_id=3413551&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/Stealth-Cam-DIGITAL-STC-CAMSTICK-ACCESSORIES/dp/B00TH72RHG/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=hunting+%26+trail+camera+stakes&qid=1643373925&s=hunting-fishing&sr=1-4


----------



## Administrator

Hello again everyone!

Thank you to everyone who responded to the thread! The turn out was fantastic!
I have compiled every eligible username and threw it into a random picker online.

The winner of the random draw is @kikis_retrieving_service 
Congratulations!! I have sent you a pm! Make sure to respond!

This thread will stay open for further discussion!
Thanks again to everyone who entered the contest!
~Richard.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations @kikis_retrieving_service, have fun shopping!


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service

Thank you!! I've never won a thing in my life so hilarious to win something now "on behalf of" the dog 😂 

Lots of salmon treats coming Kiki's way...


----------



## Teresa.mckenna

CAROLINA MOM said:


> $50 Amazon Gift Card Giveway, details are below-


I’m having puppies so a bunch of new puppy toys!


----------



## Allstargirly

I’d use it for practical things like Bohdi’s apoquel script. 💸


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

kikis_retrieving_service said:


> Thank you!! I've never won a thing in my life so hilarious to win something now "on behalf of" the dog 😂
> 
> Lots of salmon treats coming Kiki's way...
> View attachment 889251


Congratulations, she looks very happy with her winning smile !!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

I would buy this husky stuffy https://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug...c-48c6-8c38-bfac85aa99c7&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mi 

Which I would use it for puppy temperament testing. It's important for the test that the dog does not look like one they would have seen/spent time with before.


----------



## Sankari

I just realized after reading all the posts that this contest was for the yr 2022 and we are in 2023 😆🙈


----------



## Nicci831

What a wonderful giveaway!! We just recently rescued a bonded pair of sisters and one is blind. I would. Love to get them an interactive mat to play with.... Thank you and best of luck to everyone! ❤🤞🏼

ZMUBB Large Snuffle Mat for Dogs with Dog Puzzle Toys Pet Foraging Mat and Interactive Ball Toys for Nose-Work Feeding Encourages Natural Foraging Skills https://a.co/d/b9zIdJr


----------



## SRW

Nicci831 said:


> What a wonderful giveaway!!


It's over and I still don't have a tissue holder so it wasn't very wonderful.


----------



## Nicci831

SRW said:


> It's over and I still don't have a tissue holder so it wasn't very wonderful.


LMAO! Yeah...I didn't look at the date till it was too late and I don't know how to delete my post HAHA


----------

